# FS: Clown Loaches



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

7 Clown Loaches for sale: 3"-3.5" for $15 each.

PM me if interested.

Also willing to trade for BN Plecos (long fins). 
2-4 per clown loach based on size.

------
Price is FIRM guys. Low ballers not welcome.
------


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

pm sent about the loaches


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

anessa said:


> pm sent about the loaches


PM replied to


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Price is FIRM guys. Low balling is not appreciated...its definitely a waste of time. I dont do 50% off like fish stores because I am NOT a fish store.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Just so everyone knows... I didn't low ball.  But I won't be able to take them so they are still for sale.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

anessa said:


> Just so everyone knows... I didn't low ball.  But I won't be able to take them so they are still for sale.


Yes....sorry for not clarifying it myself, but everyone knows anessa, so everyone knows that you didn't lowball 

At the same time I wont be revealing the name of the person who lowballed either. I am sure he/she is a very nice person too. 
(phew...edited....almost revealed the gender)


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

These guys are only going to be up for another week (until next weekend..maybe not even that long), then I am keeping them...I seem to be getting more attached to them...its really nice to see them being so active in their little group.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

to the top.
There is a discount if someone wants to take them all.
(buy 6 get one free == $90 for all)


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey, still got them? Love to take a few off you.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

closed....


----------

